

18 Iconic Products That America Doesn't Make Anymore - limist
http://www.businessinsider.com/basic-products-america-doesnt-make-2010-10

======
rmc00
I actually grew up in a small town that was built around a factory that made
one of the featured products. When the factory closed, unemployment was really
high, and a lot of people were upset. I see the same sort of response from IT
folks to IT outsourcing too.

I have to wonder though: when a company is getting big and globalizing (and it
seems to make sense that a company with an iconic product would be big or
getting big), is it really that unexpected that they would move operations? I
understand the patriotism behind "Buying American", but when the company has
facilities and does business across the globe, it's bigger than America.

~~~
iamdave
It's bigger than America, but it's also America that suffers when process
outsourcing puts thousands out of work.

